# Is Hyper Hobbies Still In Business???



## Listener (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello to all,
Maybe some one can answer this question. I and a couple of other track owners have been trying to get a hold of hyper hobbies to order some road domes and we are getting no response from them, we have called and emailed the and no one ever gets back to us. If someone can help us with this please feel to contact me (Jaime) at [email protected] or please Call me at 845-591-5908 The help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jaime  
http://www.prospeedrcraceway.com


----------



## Listener (Mar 22, 2005)

Anyone!


----------



## Listener (Mar 22, 2005)

Ok How about, Does anyone have any roaddomes for sale?


----------



## A/Fuel (Nov 8, 2005)

Try http://www.jphracing.com/Page.cfm 

Jeff
A/Fuel


----------



## Listener (Mar 22, 2005)

hey john!


----------



## Listener (Mar 22, 2005)

Where did you go john?


----------



## Listener (Mar 22, 2005)

Does anyone know whats going on with Hyper hobbies?


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i don't think they are in buisness. i googled them and nothing came up.


----------



## krcprod (Mar 20, 2009)

I just signed on here so I could reply to the guy that started this thread. 

I am from Crookston, MN and have been running races and selling products for many years to promote the hobby. I tried to put a link to our site here, but was not allowed to being new to this board. 

I bought a RoadRail kit about four years ago to try to get some onroad parking lot racing going. That did not go, but we found the kit still very useful in putting up courses for 1/18 scale on our carpet oval tracks. The kit we bought only had 15 domes in it, which was never enough. This got worse after a couple of them cracked so would not work to connect the rails anymore. 

On 12/03/2008, we placed an order with Hyper Hobbies for a RoadDome Expansion Pak which was to contain 25 more Domes. On 01/09/2009 I wrote to them to ask what was the problem, basically. I believe I wrote them several times, but that was the email they finally responded to on 01/27/2009 saying this: 

'My sincere apologies. With the holiday rush, it was our mistake to miss your shipment; although it was boxed up. We'll send this out immediately and include extra domes for you.' 

We have not been able to get them to respond since then and they ignored all of our attempts both online and by phone. We were billed for the purchase, so were forced to place the charge in dispute. We were just inform the other day that we were refunded and unless the seller tries to dispute the charge-back within the next 90 days, this charge-back credit is permanent. 

I do not know what the scoop with Hyper Hobbies, Inc. is, but will say they must be a really fly-by-night outfit. We like our RoadRail Trak Pak system, but without those Road Domes it is a bummer because that open corner without them hooks and damages the models. I am an HVAC Tech and work for a union sheet metal shop. I am going to see if we can design a usable replacement we can produce out of sheet metal. 

If anyone ever hears from those clowns at Hyper Hobbies as to what what their problem is, we would like to be contacted. Thanks.


----------

